# FTU got in my wallet again



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I needed 2 rods set up different. 1 for floating and 1 for sinkin.. So I bought me some new line for 1 of my reels.. Wow This hobby aint cheap hu... Thats ok this stuff shoots like a dream and with only a pick up and then a strong back cast, then shoot it... 60+ ft. in a second... It has a 30 ft. sink front end and the rest is a floater.... It sinks 8" a second.. sweet!!!!!!


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

i bet it does cast good! hate purchasing new fly line though. too expensive, good thing it lasts longer than mono


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you're havin' a case of the 'shorts' with this new hobby, I'd be glad to take one of them BB guns off yore hands if'n the price is right..(I'm thinkin' along the lines of a Daisy Red Ryder..):biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim this ain't a new hobby... I have been chunkin flies for a while... Ya member Nursie's rod a few years ago?????  I do have a nice Air Arms S400 Fac I'll let go for around 650.00...


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

Try freshwater! 
3 wt for dries on small creeks
9 ft 5 wt (all purpose, mid range water) and 9 ft 6 wt for the Bow River. For the 6 wt I have sink tip for streamers and SA Ultra for nymphing/dries. I'm getting a 5 wt 10 footer built for czech nymphing, and cuz it casts far. If it is ready in time, I may take it to Texas with me to try in the surf (along with my 8), but I'll need some sort of tropic line. Thinking overlining to a 6 wt line? I'll decide after I cast it a bit. 

I have 3 spools for the 8 wt, sink tip, floating, and tropic. 

Need a 10 wt for bigger saltwater, but that is for a later date! 

Been fly fishing 3 yrs. I shudder to think what I'll have in 10! The good news (or maybe bad news) is one of the fly shop owners here in Calgary has become a family friend. At least I get to demo some nice stuff!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

fly rod $300, reel $150, & Fly line $65, Flies $100, Fly tying materails and vice $500, Endless practice and boat wear and tear $2000, catching your first fish on a fly that you have tied and work so hard for.... PRICE LESS


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

AlanKulcak said:


> ...Endless practice and boat wear and tear...


is this the kind of wear and tear you're talking about?



you know that guy?


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

LHD: "Guess we're not going anywhere...hope there's some beer in this cooler."


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Jr., where you been?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So that's what recessed tabs are for.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Ish said:


> Jr., where you been?


workin' man - workin'. July 24th can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i hear that!


----------

